# لماذا الصعود بعد 40 يوما تحديدا



## النهيسى (10 يوليو 2010)

لماذا الصعود بعد 40 يوما تحديدا !؟

يقول:  لنيافة الانبا بيشوى 

@ كتب معلمنا لوقا الانجيلى فى سفر اعمال الرسل عن ظهورات السيد المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة ( الذين اراهم نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تالم وهو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما ويتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله) ( اع 1 : 3 )
لم يصعد السيد المسيح بعد قيامته مباشرة الى السماء بل مكث على الارض اربعين يوما وهو يظهر لتلاميذه
لكى تفرح الكنيسة بعريسها السماوى فى قيامته المجيدة وتصبح القيامة يقينا حقيقيا فى ضمير الكنيسة وذاكراتها
لان القيامة هى مصدر القوة والرجاء وموضوع الشهادة فى حياة الكنيسة الى ان ياتى الرب فى مجيئه الثانى ةاستعلان ملكوت الله

@ هذا العدد ( الاربعين) له دلالة عميقة - الى جوار لزوم بقاء المسيح القائم اياما عديدة ليبرهن على قيامته للتلاميذ- ويتضح هذا من الامور الاتية:

- لقد صام السيد المسيح اربعين يوما كما صام موسى النبى اربعين يوما وكذلك صام ايليا النبى اربعين يوما

- ةلقد مكث الشعب الاسرائيلى اربعين سنة فى برية سيناء منذ خروجهم من ارض مصر الى ان دخلوا ارض كنعان

- ( وكان الومان الذى ملك فيه داود على اسرائيل اربعين سنة فى حبرون ملك سبع سنين وفى اورشليم ملك ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة ( امل 2 : 11 )

- وكان عمر موسى اربعين سنة حين هرب الى البرية ( اع 7 : 23 ) ومكث فيهل اربعين سنة يرعى الغنم ( اع 7 : 30 ) ثم دعاه الرب وصار قائدا ونبيا لشعب اسرائيل اربعين سنة ثالثة فكانت كل ايام حياته مائة وعشرين سنة ( تث 34 : 7 )

- وفى مناداة يونان على مدينة نينوى للتوبة نادى منذرا ( بعد اربعين يوما تنقلب نينوى ) ( يو 3 : 4 ) وكان يونا رمزا للسيد المسيح فى مناداته للعالمبالايمان والتوبة وقبول خلاص الله بالفداء

- وفى ايام نوح جلب الرب طوفانا على الارض لسبب كثرة شرور الناس ومعاصيهم وجدد الحياة على الارض مرة اخرى بواسطة نوح وبنيه ( وكان المطر على الارض اربعين يوما واربعين ليلة ) ( تك 7 : 12 )
( وكان الطوفان اربعين يوما على الارض وتكاثرت المياه ودفعت الفلك فارتفع عن الارض) ( تك 7 : 17 ) هكذا غمرت امجاد القيامة الارض اربعين يوما حتى ارتفاع الفلك الحقيقى - جسد ربنايسوع المسيح - الذى صار خلاص العالم كله وتجديد الحياة على الارض مرة اخرى

- ان رقم اربعين من الناحية العددية هو رقم عشرة مكررا اربع مرات او هو اربعة مكررا عشر مرات اى مضروبا فى عشرة ويكون تفسير ذلك كما يلى :

- فرقم اربعة يشير الى اربعة اتجاهات الارض: المشارق والمغارب ، والشمال والجنوب....ويشير ايضا الى صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح المكون من اربع اذرع ( + )

- ويشير ايضا الى عرش الله حيث الاربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين والذين لهم الاول صورة الانسان ( اشارة الى التجسد الالهى ) والثانى صورة العجل او الثور ( اشارة الى الذبيحة الخلاصية ) والثالث صورة الاسد ( اشارة الى القيامة ) والرابع صورة النسر ( اشارة الى الصعود ) والسيد المسيح بعد صعوده جلس فى يمين عرش الله

- وكذلك يشير الى الاناجيل الاربعة ( اى البشائر الاربع) التى دبر الرب كتابتها من اجل الكرازة بالانجيل فى اربعة ارجاء المسكونة واذا عدنا الى عرش الله والاربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين : فالذى له وجه انسان يشير الى انجيل متى
والذى له وجه العجل يشير الى انجيل لوقا
والذى له وجه الاسد يشير الى انجيل ملاقس
والذى له وجه النسر يشير الى انجيل يوحنا

- ورقم العشرة يشير الى الكمال العددى ومن مضاعفات رقم العشرة تتكون جميع الاعداد الكبيرة كالمائة والالف والعشرة الاف والمائة الف مليون وهكذا....

+ فرقم اربعين يشير الى عمل المسيح الكامل من اجل الكثيرين فى ارجاء المسكونة كلها من مشارق الشمس الى مغاربها ومن الشمال الى الجنوب:

- ففى صومه الاربعينى صام من اجل المسكونة كلها
- وعلى الصليب سمر الكاهن والذبيح مناجل حياة العالم كله
- وفى بقائه اربعين يوما على الارض بعد القيامة بقى من اجل المسكونة كلها
- وكل ما عمله السيد المسيح بتجسده وموته الكفارى وقيامته وصعوده فهو من اجل حياة العالم وخلاص العالم كله ليس لليهود بل للامم ايضا....لكل من يقبل محبته ويؤمن به ويطيعوا وصاياه وتكون له الحياة الابدية​


----------



## candy shop (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على الموضوع المميز 

والمعلومات القيمه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## youhnna (11 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز وقيم جداااااااا

شكراااااااااا النهيسى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> على الموضوع المميز
> 
> ...


شكرا أختنا الغاليه

الرب يبارك مروركم الغالى جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع ممتاز وقيم جداااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااا النهيسى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


مرور حبيب جدا شكراا

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

الاربعينات كثيرة عندنا

نصوم الاربعين

وشعب اسرائيل بقي بالصحراء اربعين 

حتى وصل الرض الميعاد

والمسيح صام اربعين

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------

